# This is my chihuahua pupppy and his litter mates



## J.J. (Jun 24, 2005)

my pup is on the end with his mouth open. He is 3 weeks old and im so happy i cant wait until he gets home. If any one would be intersted the other pups in this litter are still available. 2 males and one female. The female is at the other end. If anyone has any names they can help me with that would be nice thanks.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

They are adorable !


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

They are all beautiful. I am so excited for you!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Very beautiful !! what about billy jean :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh wow - they are so cute - where are they located :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome by the way :wave:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh....they're adorable


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww they are so cute what country are they in the female that is stil avalible looks so sweet


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

They are so cute!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh my they are cute!! It might help if you told everyone where the pups are located :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

How CUTE!!! Where are the puppies located???


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

They are all adorable. Looks like you got the fiesty one. :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome Your baby is adorable. They all are. :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi and welcome! :wave: They look like piglets at that age (I mean that in the best possible way). :lol:


----------



## J.J. (Jun 24, 2005)

HELLO. Sorry i should have said where they are located. They in B.C. canada but they lady does ship her pups.she is a very good lady and a breeder if you would like more info on her please Pm me
thanks 

J.J


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

They are all so sweet, utterly gorgeous. :angel1:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

How cute!! I want one!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how adorable!!!!!!!!

as for a name, i don't know why but soon as i seen his pic i thought of calling him Ice.


----------



## J.J. (Jun 24, 2005)

i kind of like that name ice. i think i will call him Ice. thank u


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

they are so cute


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

J.J. said:


> i kind of like that name ice. i think i will call him Ice. thank u


yeah i thought of it soon as i seen him lol. names usually don't just come to me like that..... glad you like it


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

They are soooo CUTE!


----------

